# Calling all Christian Skeptics!



## panta dokimazete (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, folks - I am the sponsor of an apologetics team blog called ChristianSkepticism. Occasionally, I put out a call for new contributing team members. It has been a while, but the time has come again!

Go take a look and see if you think the Lord could use you in this good work and respond on this thread, PM or email me at jdlongmire at yahoo dot com.

Soli Deo Gloria!


----------

